# Russia: "Chi fornisce aerei entra in guerra." Putin: "Dunbass e Crimea, o guerra."



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

Nuova telefonata di Putin a Macron, in cui Putin ribadisce i suoi obiettivi.
Denazificazione dell'Ucraina, governo neutrale, riconoscimento Crimea e indipendenza Dunbass.
Se non sarà possibile raggiungere questi obiettivi con un negoziato, saranno ottenuti militarmente.
Per Macron Putin si dimostra "molto determinato"
Putin promette a Macron che i russi si impegneranno a non colpire centrali nucleari.

Zelensky chiede supporto aereo all'Occidente: "Lasciate che ci uccidano lentamente, se non garantite no fly zone e fornitura di aerei."
E il ministro della difesa russo mette in chiaro:
"Sappiamo che ci sono alcuni aerei da combattimento in Romania e in altri Paesi confinanti. Vogliamo sottolineare che l'uso futuro di questi aerei contro la forze armate russe potrebbe essere considerato come un coinvolgimento di questi Paesi nel conflitto armato"

La Polonia rassicura: "La Polonia non manderà i suoi jet all'Ucraina, come pure non consentirà di usare i suoi aeroporti. Stiamo aiutando in molte altre aree". Accordo Polonia-USA per scambio di jet che anche Blinken oggi ritiene possibile.

*Draghi: "Ho parlato con Zelensky. Ho ribadito l'amicizia dell'Italia, condannato la guerra.*
*Sosteniamo l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella 'famiglia europea' ."*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Zelensky all'Occidente: "Ci uccidono lentamente, dateci i jet per difenderci".


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuova telefonata di Putin a Macron, in cui Putin ribadisce i suoi obiettivi.
> Denazificazione dell'Ucraina, governo neutrale, riconoscimento Crimea e indipendenza Dunbass.
> Se non sarà possibile raggiungere questi obiettivi con un negoziato, saranno ottenuti militarmente.
> Per Macron Putin si dimostra "molto determinato"
> ...


Sculacciami Vladimiro


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuova telefonata di Putin a Macron, in cui Putin ribadisce i suoi obiettivi.
> Denazificazione dell'Ucraina, governo neutrale, riconoscimento Crimea e indipendenza Dunbass.
> Se non sarà possibile raggiungere questi obiettivi con un negoziato, saranno ottenuti militarmente.
> Per Macron Putin si dimostra "molto determinato"
> ...



Continua a non voler capire.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuova telefonata di Putin a Macron, in cui Putin ribadisce i suoi obiettivi.
> Denazificazione dell'Ucraina, governo neutrale, riconoscimento Crimea e indipendenza Dunbass.
> Se non sarà possibile raggiungere questi obiettivi con un negoziato, saranno ottenuti militarmente.
> Per Macron Putin si dimostra "molto determinato"
> ...



'Sto cr*tino di Magron sta facendo il doppiogioco, ma quale diplomazia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BLINKEN: "VIA LIBERA PER I CACCIA ALL'UCRAINA, ACCORDO RAGGIUNTO CON LE NAZIONI CHE LI FORNIRANNO".*



Quali sono queste Nazioni?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quali sono queste Nazioni?


Per ora: Polonia, Bulgaria e Romania.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per ora: Polonia, Bulgaria e Romania.



Mi sembra di aver letto nel primo messaggio: La Polonia rassicura: "La Polonia non manderà i suoi jet all'Ucraina, come pure non consentirà di usare i suoi aeroporti. Stiamo aiutando in molte altre aree". Smentite notizie sul supporto polacco di jet, in accordo con gli USA, che circolavano da qualche ora.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per ora: Polonia, Bulgaria e Romania.


La Polonia mi pare abbia detto no


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La Polonia mi pare abbia detto no


La Polonia aveva detto di no qualche giorno fa perché non aveva raggiunto l'accordo con gli USA per avere gli F-16 in cambio.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Polonia aveva detto di no qualche giorno fa perché non aveva raggiunto l'accordo con gli USA per avere gli F-16 in cambio.


Ha ribadito il no oggk


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di aver letto nel primo messaggio: La Polonia rassicura: "La Polonia non manderà i suoi jet all'Ucraina, come pure non consentirà di usare i suoi aeroporti. Stiamo aiutando in molte altre aree". Smentite notizie sul supporto polacco di jet, in accordo con gli USA, che circolavano da qualche ora.


Letto ora, bisogna vedere se queste dichiarazioni sono antecedenti all'accordo. Situazione molto confusa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

Blinken ha parlato oggi di possibilità di accordo, ma nulla di ufficiale.

La Polonia ha smentito ufficialmente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

La cosa migliore da fare sarebbe una conferenza internazionale di più giorni finché non si trova un accordo.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuova telefonata di Putin a Macron, in cui Putin ribadisce i suoi obiettivi.
> Denazificazione dell'Ucraina, governo neutrale, riconoscimento Crimea e indipendenza Dunbass.
> Se non sarà possibile raggiungere questi obiettivi con un negoziato, saranno ottenuti militarmente.
> Per Macron Putin si dimostra "molto determinato"
> ...


Non possiamo e non dobbiamo fare nulla.
Possiamo stare qui a discutere quanto vogliamo, ma a me non mi va di andare ad uccidere russi per un ragione che comunque non c'è. Per quale motivo dovrei uccidere un soldato russo, un 20enne che probabilmente è stato costretto? La Russia ha attaccato l'Itaglia? O la Germania o la Danimarca?? No Per quale motivo dovrei attaccargli? Direte "Eh poi se non facciamo nulla allora c'è il rischio che ci invadi. Non possiamo essere troppo buoni" Appunto c'è il rischio e quando succederà sarò in prima linea col mio elmetto ridicolo a difendere il mio territorio.

Ad oggi meglio non fare nulla, ovviamente è facile per me che sono col culo sul divano alla domenica pomeriggio ma quello che posso fare è appoggiare gli ucraini che hanno il diritto a difendersi però il russo a me non ha fatto nulla. La NATO deve continuare con la diplomazia.
Poi oh se uno è volontario e vuole andare lì per causa personale, rispetto la sua scelta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

*Michel, presidente del Consiglio Europeo:
"Ribadiamo che nelle circostanze attuali una no fly zone sarebbe ingresso in guerra della Nato, e quindi ci sarebbe il rischio di Terza Guerra Mondiale.
Sull'invio di aerei in Ucraina non commento, vista la sensibilità del tema. Paesi membri possono prevedere consegna o donazioni di materiale legato all'aereonautica, ma non è così semplice perché alle attrezzature devono corrispondere specifici addestramenti degli ucraini."*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Michel, presidente del Consiglio Europeo:
> "Ribadiamo che nelle circostanze attuali una no fly zone sarebbe ingresso in guerra della Nato, e quindi ci sarebbe il rischio di Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> Sull'invio di aerei in Ucraina non commento, vista la sensibilità del tema. Paesi membri possono prevedere consegna o donazioni di materiale legato all'aereonautica, ma non è così semplice perché per le attrezzature devono corrispondere specifici addestramenti degli ucraini."*



Lo avrà capito Zelensky questa volta?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo avrà capito Zelensky questa volta?



Ti pare ?
Domani lui o un suo ministro torneranno a chiederlo accusando la nato di essere debole e intimorita da putin.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

*Draghi: "Ho parlato con Zelensky. Ho ribadito l'amicizia dell'Italia, condannato la guerra.
Sosteniamo l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella 'famiglia europea' ."*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Michel, presidente del Consiglio Europeo:
> "Ribadiamo che nelle circostanze attuali una no fly zone sarebbe ingresso in guerra della Nato, e quindi ci sarebbe il rischio di Terza Guerra Mondiale.
> Sull'invio di aerei in Ucraina non commento, vista la sensibilità del tema. Paesi membri possono prevedere consegna o donazioni di materiale legato all'aereonautica, ma non è così semplice perché alle attrezzature devono corrispondere specifici addestramenti degli ucraini."*


Lo stavo scrivendo nel topic precedente, poi a fine messaggio premo invio e il topic era chiuso  

Inutile dare mega caccia agli ucraini, se non sanno pilotarli


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti pare ?
> Domani lui o un suo ministro torneranno a chiederlo accusando la nato di essere debole e paurosa.



Non ci sono dubbi che accadrà. Il generale aveva proprio ragione su tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Ho parlato con Zelensky. Ho ribadito l'amicizia dell'Italia, condannato la guerra.
> Sosteniamo l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella 'famiglia europea' ."*



Chiaro.

Più gente disgraziata c'è, più diventa digeribile vivere nella disgrazia.


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore da fare sarebbe una conferenza internazionale di più giorni finché non si trova un accordo.


Il problema è che USA ed UE dovevano dimostrare fermezza prima che iniziasse l’invasione anzi, già dai tempi della Crimea. Russia e Cina si “allargheranno” sempre più grazie all’incredibile degrado della classe politica occidentale. La divisione netta, anche geografica, cessata con la caduta del muro, dava stabilità, ora è anche più difficile muoversi e accendendo la TV vedi il vecchietto Biden presidente USA e i Di Maio e simili, una volta per dire c’era la Tatcher ora c’è bellicapelli Johnson e dovunque in occidente è così, non è mica facile risolvere le cose presentandoti a trattare con sta gente qua. Manca gente con gli attributi nei posti importanti e la fermezza può evitare le guerre non certo la debolezza.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di aver letto nel primo messaggio: La Polonia rassicura: "La Polonia non manderà i suoi jet all'Ucraina, come pure non consentirà di usare i suoi aeroporti. Stiamo aiutando in molte altre aree". Smentite notizie sul supporto polacco di jet, in accordo con gli USA, che circolavano da qualche ora.


Evitare assolutamente di dargli i jet.
Non si deve esagerare adesso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Ho parlato con Zelensky. Ho ribadito l'amicizia dell'Italia, condannato la guerra.
> Sosteniamo l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella 'famiglia europea' ."*



Draghi non deve farsi tirare dentro da Zelensky.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore da fare sarebbe una conferenza internazionale di più giorni finché non si trova un accordo.


Sul riconoscimento di Crimea, indipendenza dombass e governo neutrale io sono assolutamente d’accordo


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non possiamo e non dobbiamo fare nulla.
> Possiamo stare qui a discutere quanto vogliamo, ma a me non mi va di andare ad uccidere russi per un ragione che comunque non c'è. Per quale motivo dovrei uccidere un soldato russo, un 20enne che probabilmente è stato costretto? La Russia ha attaccato l'Itaglia? O la Germania o la Danimarca?? No Per quale motivo dovrei attaccargli? Direte "Eh poi se non facciamo nulla allora c'è il rischio che ci invadi. Non possiamo essere troppo buoni" Appunto c'è il rischio e quando succederà sarò in prima linea col mio elmetto ridicolo a difendere il mio territorio.
> 
> Ad oggi meglio non fare nulla, ovviamente è facile per me che sono col culo sul divano alla domenica pomeriggio ma quello che posso fare è appoggiare gli ucraini che hanno il diritto a difendersi però il russo a me non ha fatto nulla. La NATO deve continuare con la diplomazia.
> Poi oh se uno è volontario e vuole andare lì per causa personale, rispetto la sua scelta.


Concordo su tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Ho parlato con Zelensky. Ho ribadito l'amicizia dell'Italia, condannato la guerra.
> Sosteniamo l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella 'famiglia europea' ."*


Ogni tanto sbuca Drago che ci siamo dimenticati.. sembra il cicciobello nell'ultima episodio di GOT.. che dice la sua e si mettono tutti a ridere


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo avrà capito Zelensky questa volta?


Manco con una lettera scritta ci arriva quello


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo avrà capito Zelensky questa volta?


Ho i miei dubbi. È completamente staccato dalla realtà


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Evitare assolutamente di dargli i jet.
> Non si deve esagerare adesso



Zelensky tra poco pretenderà l'atomica dagli Usa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sul riconoscimento di Crimea, indipendenza dombass e governo neutrale io sono assolutamente d’accordo


Andrebbe bene, ma con il divieto assoluto di interferenza russa nella politica ucraina pena decadimento degli accordi ed ingresso della NATO in Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho i miei dubbi. È completamente staccato dalla realtà



Qualcuno deve farglielo capire, in qualche modo.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno deve farglielo capire, in qualche modo.



E' solo un pupazzo. Messo lì con uno scopo ben preciso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky tra poco pretenderà l'atomica dagli Usa.



No,pretenderà che sia un paese nato a sganciarla sulla Russia.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky tra poco pretenderà l'atomica dagli Usa.


Minimo. Pensa di essere ancora in un film…mamma mia


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andrebbe bene, ma con il divieto assoluto di interferenza russa nella politica ucraina pena decadimento degli accordi ed ingresso della NATO in Ucraina.


Nato e Ucraina sono 2 parole che non dovranno mai esistere nella stessa frase. Iniziamo da qui.
Sulle interferenze russe sarebbe giusto evitarle ma nei fatti, nel tessuto sociale ucraino è dura.
Sulle altre richieste sono d’accordo è fondamentalmente sono inevitabili


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,pretenderà che sia un paese nato a sganciarla sulla Russia.



In effetti, sarebbe più comodo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Minimo. Pensa di essere ancora in un film…mamma mia



Il film prima o poi finirà.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' solo un pupazzo. Messo lì con uno scopo ben preciso.


Anche secondo me…purtroppo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' solo un pupazzo. Messo lì con uno scopo ben preciso.



Allora chi lo ha messo provvedesse anche a toglierlo perché avanza richieste irricevibili.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il film prima o poi finirà.


Mi auguro almeno finisca bene


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sul riconoscimento di Crimea, indipendenza dombass e governo neutrale io sono assolutamente d’accordo


Tu credi che Vladimiro si accontenterebbe? Vuole tutta l’Ucraina e domani vorrà ancora di più, ora che ha toccato con mano la pochezza occidentale poi…….e ricordiamoci che dimostrando debolezza i rischi di una vera escalation aumentano


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2022)

Comunque in un mese siamo passati da

"Bisogna investire sulla sanitàahh e scienzahh per essere preparati a nuove pandemia" al "Bisogna investire sulla difesa, aumentare al 2% del PIL i soldi per la difensa.. nuovi missili sistema difensivistici made in Isarael1111, nuovi putins are coming111111"


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi auguro almeno finisca bene



Purtroppo per far finire bene il film mi sa che qualcuno dovrà finire molto male.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Tu credi che Vladimiro si accontenterebbe? Vuole tutta l’Ucraina e domani vorrà ancora di più, ora che ha toccato con mano la pochezza occidentale poi…….e ricordiamoci che dimostrando debolezza i rischi di una vera escalation aumentano


Si vabbè. Domineranno il mondo che ti devo dire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nato e Ucraina sono 2 parole che non dovranno mai esistere nella stessa frase. Iniziamo da qui.
> Sulle interferenze russe sarebbe giusto evitarle ma nei fatti, nel tessuto sociale ucraino è dura.
> Sulle altre richieste sono d’accordo è fondamentalmente sono inevitabili



Se i russi vogliono Crimea, Donbas e L'Ucraina neutrale DEVONO dare qualcosa in cambio, cioè la totale estraneità russa nella politica ed economia ucraina. ALTRIMENTI la conseguenza è la NATO in Ucraina. 
Soluzione che salva capra e cavoli, se ai russi non sta bene vuol dire che vogliono tutto e chi troppo vuole nulla stringe.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me…purtroppo



Basta guardare il personaggio, che è costruito a puntino. Dalla foto in divisa e col fucile (avrà messo il muso fuori solo per farsi scattare quella foto) alla frase "Oggi è l'ultimo giorno che mi vedete vivo".

Ormai sono abbastanza scafato per riconoscere al volo questi pupazzi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Tu credi che Vladimiro si accontenterebbe? Vuole tutta l’Ucraina e domani vorrà ancora di più, ora che ha toccato con mano la pochezza occidentale poi…….e ricordiamoci che dimostrando debolezza i rischi di una vera escalation aumentano



Il futuro, ovviamente, nessuno lo può prevedere. Quello che si deve evitare ora è di trovarci in una guerra non nostra.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Marzo 2022)

All'inizio della guerra ho affermato che Zelensky fosse un tipo coraggioso a non scappare da lì, poi ho capito che è un pupazzo guidato da chissà chi... Fa richieste su richieste, ma non riesce a fare l'unica cosa veramente importante: Mettere in salvo più civili possibili. Più passano i giorni e più la trama è abbastanza chiara: Russi cattivi contro Ucraini cattivi (parlo a livello politico)


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il futuro, ovviamente, nessuno lo può prevedere. Quello che si deve evitare ora è di trovarci in una guerra non nostra.


L'errore sta proprio nel credere che non riguardi noi e sia una faccenda solo tra Ucraina e Russia. 
Ma comunque, non importa, la storia si ripete molto spesso. Accadranno le stesse cose successe in passato...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> All'inizio della guerra ho affermato che Zelensky fosse un tipo coraggioso a non scappare da lì, poi ho capito che è un pupazzo guidato da chissà chi... Fa richieste su richieste,* ma non riesce a fare l'unica cosa veramente importante: Mettere in salvo più civili possibili. *Più passano i giorni e più la trama è abbastanza chiara: Russi cattivi contro Ucraini cattivi (parlo a livello politico)



Chi lo manovra se ne frega dei poveri civili ucraini.


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che USA ed UE dovevano dimostrare fermezza prima che iniziasse l’invasione anzi, già dai tempi della Crimea. Russia e Cina si “allargheranno” sempre più grazie all’incredibile degrado della classe politica occidentale. La divisione netta, anche geografica, cessata con la caduta del muro, dava stabilità, ora è anche più difficile muoversi e accendendo la TV vedi il vecchietto Biden presidente USA e i Di Maio e simili, una volta per dire c’era la Tatcher ora c’è bellicapelli Johnson e dovunque in occidente è così, non è mica facile risolvere le cose presentandoti a trattare con sta gente qua. Manca gente con gli attributi nei posti importanti e la fermezza può evitare le guerre non certo la debolezza.


Però bisognerebbe chiarire una cosa. Se l’Occidente, senza sparare un colpo, ha allargato troppo la sua sfera di influenza fino a mettere addirittura in pericolo la Russia, o i leader occidentali non sono poi così fessi o dall’altro lato ce n’è uno ancor più fesso che si è fatto rubare le caramelle da sotto al naso.


----------



## folletto (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si vabbè. Domineranno il mondo che ti devo dire.


Ti faccio un esempio di un recente passato; Gli USA sarebbero andati in Iraq o Afghanistan ai tempi dell’ Unione Sovietica? Mai, lo hanno fatto perché erano la prima potenza incontrastata. Anche la Russia non è l’URSS ma in pratica ha la Cina a fianco, e la Cina oggi è la prima potenza mondiale, magari non militare, ma lo è.
USA e Occidente non hanno più il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se i russi vogliono Crimea, Donbas e L'Ucraina neutrale DEVONO dare qualcosa in cambio, cioè la totale estraneità russa nella politica ed economia ucraina. ALTRIMENTI la conseguenza è la NATO in Ucraina.
> Soluzione che salva capra e cavoli, se ai russi non sta bene vuol dire che vogliono tutto e chi troppo vuole nulla stringe.


Allora significa non voler vedere la realtà dei fatti


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'errore sta proprio nel credere che non riguardi noi e sia una faccenda solo tra Ucraina e Russia.
> Ma comunque, non importa, la storia si ripete molto spesso. Accadranno le stesse cose successe in passato...



Sarò uno sciocco ma, per me, riguarderà noi se e quando Putin attaccherà una Nazione della Nato.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però bisognerebbe chiarire una cosa. Se l’Occidente, senza sparare un colpo, ha allargato troppo la sua sfera di influenza fino a mettere addirittura in pericolo la Russia, o i leader occidentali non sono poi così fessi o dall’altro lato ce n’è uno ancor più fesso che si è fatto rubare le caramelle da sotto al naso.


Non ci vuole molto, lo stile di vita occidentale è quello a cui ambiscono tutti. Ti pare che la gente voglia vivere come i Russi o i Cinesi?A me sembra cosi evidente quanto banale.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Basta guardare il personaggio, che è costruito a puntino. Dalla foto in divisa e col fucile (avrà messo il muso fuori solo per farsi scattare quella foto) alla frase "Oggi è l'ultimo giorno che mi vedete vivo".
> 
> Ormai sono abbastanza scafato per riconoscere al volo questi pupazzi.


Ma si vede subito. Un pupazzo esaltato..il loro beppe grillo più carino da vedere. Chissà dove sta questo..
Se all’inizio per empatia stava simpatico ora mi sta palesemente sulle balle


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarò uno sciocco ma, per me, riguarderà noi se e quando Putin attaccherà una Nazione della Nato.


No, anche lì i soliti diranno: "eeeeh ma che ci sacrifichiamo per l'Estonia?????"
Sicurissimo di questo


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> All'inizio della guerra ho affermato che Zelensky fosse un tipo coraggioso a non scappare da lì, poi ho capito che è un pupazzo guidato da chissà chi... Fa richieste su richieste, ma non riesce a fare l'unica cosa veramente importante: Mettere in salvo più civili possibili. Più passano i giorni e più la trama è abbastanza chiara: Russi cattivi contro Ucraini cattivi (parlo a livello politico)


Esatto. Vedi? Alla fine cadono sempre le maschere..potrebbe usare le case milionarie che in Europa se volesse fare qualcosa (sto ovviamente provocando)…è un pupazzo esaltato che pensa di rimanere nella storia


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, anche lì i soliti diranno: "eeeeh ma che ci sacrifichiamo per l'Estonia?????"
> Sicurissimo di questo



Non posso rispondere per gli altri, solo per me.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un esempio di un recente passato; Gli USA sarebbero andati in Iraq o Afghanistan ai tempi dell’ Unione Sovietica? Mai, lo hanno fatto perché erano la prima potenza incontrastata. Anche la Russia non è l’URSS ma in pratica ha la Cina a fianco, e la Cina oggi è la prima potenza mondiale, magari non militare, ma lo è.
> USA e Occidente non hanno più il coltello dalla parte del manico.


Si ma sono discorsi che al momento valgono nulla…


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarò uno sciocco ma, per me, riguarderà noi se e quando Putin attaccherà una Nazione della Nato.


ESATTO


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. Vedi? Alla fine cadono sempre le maschere..potrebbe usare le case milionarie che in Europa se volesse fare qualcosa (sto ovviamente provocando)…è un pupazzo esaltato che pensa di rimanere nella storia


Ma a conti fatti, a parte arrendersi, cosa potrebbe fare per salvare più civili possibile? Parliamo di fatti concreti...hanno negoziato anche dei corridoi umanitari.
Cosa può fare?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Marzo 2022)

personalmente trovo normali le dichiarazioni di zelensky visto che l'ucraina si trova sotto assedio militare trovo molto meno normali determinate dichiarazioni che provengono dalla russia per non parlare dei comportamenti in atto


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non ci vuole molto, lo stile di vita occidentale è quello a cui ambiscono tutti. Ti pare che la gente voglia vivere come i Russi o i Cinesi?A me sembra cosi evidente quanto banale.


Io di questo non ne sono del tutto sicuro a questo punto..


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, anche lì i soliti diranno: "eeeeh ma che ci sacrifichiamo per l'Estonia?????"
> Sicurissimo di questo


Si ma a quel punto saremmo legati da accordi e trattati.
Mi pare logico questo. Perché a quel punto a che servirebbe essere nella nato e in ue?


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo avrà capito Zelensky questa volta?


Ma lo sa, dai. E mi sembra normale che continui a chiederlo, anche perché dal punto di vista della difesa militare dell’Ucraina mi sembra abbastanza ovvio che se tirano bombe dagli aerei bisogna tirar giù gli aerei.
Sul fatto che sia da evitare la no-fly zone per i motivi già spiegati penso siamo tutti d’accordo. Però non ha senso trattare Zelensky come se fosse il ragazzino che si prende un due di picche dalla ragazzina e al quale ci sta dirgli “trovatene un’altra”…


----------



## kYMERA (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io di questo non ne sono del tutto sicuro a questo punto..


Scusami, quali sarebbero gli stati che vogliono vivere come i russi o cinesi?
Tempo qualche settimana che continuano le sanzioni e ulteriori aziende famose si slegano dalla Russia e vedrai che rivoluzioni faranno quelli. Putin ha paura perfino dei suoi generali, vedi te come è messo.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

Piccolo OT.

Ma i grandi filosofi dell'umanità, Roger Waters, Bono, tutti quelli che venivano pomposamente a ficcare il naso nei nostri affari abbaiando sul ritorno del fascismohhh, che stanno facendo?

Mah.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma a conti fatti, a parte arrendersi, cosa potrebbe fare per salvare più civili possibile? Parliamo di fatti concreti...hanno negoziato anche dei corridoi umanitari.
> Cosa può fare?


Non obbligare tutti a combattere ad esempio è come ho detto precedentemente, se vedi che non c’è più nessuna via di uscita ti arrendi


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

Cmq pazzesco che ancora Mariupol resista. Pensavo cadesse oggi. Evidentemente preferiscono morire di fame e sete piuttosto che cedere la città adesso.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma a conti fatti, a parte arrendersi, *cosa potrebbe fare per salvare più civili possibile? *Parliamo di fatti concreti...hanno negoziato anche dei corridoi umanitari.
> Cosa può fare?



Le sue richieste di aiuto estreme non possono essere accolte. 
Se le prospettive di vittoria non ci sono l'unica cosa che rimane è la resa. Questo è.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, anche lì i soliti diranno: "eeeeh ma che ci sacrifichiamo per l'Estonia?????"
> Sicurissimo di questo


qui non hai capito che la maggioranza non si sacrificherebbe nemmeno per il proprio vicino di casa altro che per l'estonia  

sono i classici che se ti trovi in una rissa ti lasciano massacrare e se ne scappano via..poi il giorno dopo è tutto "bla bla bla bla" 

alcuni..altri non penso ma su alcuni ci metterei la mano sul fuoco..anche 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non obbligare tutti a combattere ad esempio è come ho detto precedentemente, se vedi che non c’è più nessuna via di uscita ti arrendi


Il richiamo della riserva disponibile (cioè tutti i maschi adatti al servizio militare) è una pratica normale in queste situazioni estreme, non è nulla di anomalo o da "dittatori".

La via d'uscita per l'Ucraina c'è, i russi non sono ancora stati un grado di ottenere una vittoria sensibile sul campo, più tempo passa più le sanzioni faranno il loro effetto sull'animo dei russi e più è probabile una rivolta contro Putin.
Il piano di resistenza ucraina è palesemente questo e finché non si troveranno in una situazione disperata continueranno a seguirlo.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusami, quali sarebbero gli stati che vogliono vivere come i russi o cinesi?
> Tempo qualche settimana che continuano le sanzioni e ulteriori aziende famose si slegano dalla Russia e vedrai che rivoluzioni faranno quelli. Putin ha paura perfino dei suoi generali, vedi te come è messo.


Io sono convinto che certe popolazioni sono storicamente sempre uguali e hanno difficoltà a vivere come noi. Possibile che i russi dopo 80 anni di urss si ritrovino in questa situazione? Oppure potremmo parlare sei cinesi o dei paesi arabi. Non esiste risveglio delle coscienze da loro


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma lo sa, dai. E mi sembra normale che continui a chiederlo, anche perché dal punto di vista della difesa militare dell’Ucraina mi sembra abbastanza ovvio che se tirano bombe dagli aerei bisogna tirar giù gli aerei.
> Sul fatto che sia da evitare la no-fly zone per i motivi già spiegati penso siamo tutti d’accordo. Però non ha senso trattare Zelensky come se fosse il ragazzino che si prende un due di picche dalla ragazzina e al quale ci sta dirgli “trovatene un’altra”…



Ok, lo sa, sa che non può ricevere più aiuti di quanti ne ha già avuti. Cosa pensa di ottenere ancora continuando la guerra?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le sue richieste di aiuto estreme non possono essere accolte.
> Se le prospettive di vittoria non ci sono l'unica cosa che rimane è la resa. Questo è.


Mi pare incontrovertibile


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq pazzesco che ancora Mariupol resista. Pensavo cadesse oggi. Evidentemente preferiscono morire di fame e sete piuttosto che cedere la città adesso.


esatto


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però bisognerebbe chiarire una cosa. Se l’Occidente, senza sparare un colpo, ha allargato troppo la sua sfera di influenza fino a mettere addirittura in pericolo la Russia, o i leader occidentali non sono poi così fessi o dall’altro lato ce n’è uno ancor più fesso che si è fatto rubare le caramelle da sotto al naso.


E' una questione complessa storica/sociale. Secondo me non su può limitarsi a meriti x e demeriti x.. la verità è che il sistema "americani" ha trionfato su quello dell'Unione Sovietica. Il comunismo che in un modo aveva vinto in parte negli anni 30 dimostrando stabilità, quando poi però hai sempre la stessa classe politica, gli stessi dinosauri, gli stessi modi, non ti rinnovi non provi a evolverti i risultati sono poi scontati. Non dimentichiamoci che gli stipendi nellla vecchia SOVIET erano livellati.. gente che si faceva il mazzo prendeva magari quando un falegnami (per dire). Immagina la voglia di impegnarsi. Poi Gorbaciov ci ha provato in parte, ma fare un cambiamento radicale ad un tratto quando il sistema si è retto in un modo per 80 anni.. Quando poi vedi dall'altra parte concorrenza che porta nuove idee ed a migliori poi tutti vogliono entrare nel club.
L'occidente non ha allargato la sua sfera perché sono stati bravi. Ma perché dall'altra parte non si sono evoluti e Putin aveva la possibilità di cambiare corso invece nada.

Questo non significa che il capitalismo è perfetto e che il liberalismo è la soluzione. Anzi anche l'occidente deve fare i conti con politiche economiche folli visto che giochiamo a debito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'errore sta proprio nel credere che non riguardi noi e *sia una faccenda solo tra Ucraina e Russia.*
> Ma comunque, non importa, la storia si ripete molto spesso. Accadranno le stesse cose successe in passato...



Dispiace per l'ucraina e per la popolazione che ci rimette (e ci rimette anche 3 volte tanto proprio "grazie" a zelensky),ma questa guerra a noi non deve interessare. Anzi,ci siamo anche esposti troppo consegnando al governo di kiev soldi,equipaggiamenti e armamenti,il tutto dopo la batosta causata dal covid.

Poi potete anche dire che siamo "vigliacchi" o cacasotto,come dice qualcuno (pazzomania  ),ma la verità è pura e semplice : l'ucraina non fa parte della ue e non fa parte della nato.
Fosse stata all'interno (anche di una sola delle due),anche l'Italia sarebbe scesa in campo militarmente,non certo per difendere la pace nel mondo,ma per rispettare il trattato nord atlantico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare incontrovertibile


Certo, infatti i russi hanno già issato la bandiera sul monumento dell'indipendenza a piazza Majdan....ah no....


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qui non hai capito che la maggioranza non si sacrificherebbe nemmeno per il proprio vicino di casa altro che per l'estonia
> 
> sono i classici che se ti trovi in una rissa ti lasciano massacrare e se ne scappano via..poi il giorno dopo è tutto "bla bla bla bla"
> 
> alcuni..altri non penso ma su alcuni ci metterei la mano sul fuoco..anche 2



Mah, sai, in un'epoca dove il tuo vicino di casa ti denuncia per un compleanno, ti vorrebbe rinchiuso in casa o bruciato vivo se non ti allinei all'emergenza, è difficile trovare uno spirito di sacrificio comune.


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2022)

Putin ha rotto con le sue minacce.
Sanzioni = guerra
No fly zone = guerra
Armi = guerra

Si meriterebbe un bel 
Minacciare = guerra


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dispiace per l'ucraina e per la popolazione che ci rimette (e ci rimette anche 3 volte tanto proprio "grazie" a zelensky),ma questa guerra a noi non deve interessare. Anzi,ci siamo anche esposti troppo consegnando al governo di kiev soldi,equipaggiamenti e armamenti,il tutto dopo la batosta causata dal covid.
> 
> Poi potete anche dire che siamo "vigliacchi" o cacasotto,come dice qualcuno (pazzomania  ),ma la verità è pura e semplice : l'ucraina non fa parte della ue e non fa parte della nato.
> Fosse stata all'interno (anche di una sola delle due),anche l'Italia sarebbe scesa in campo militarmente,non certo per difendere la pace nel mondo,ma per rispettare il trattato nord atlantico.


Questo perché voi ancora non vi siete accorti che non riguarda solo ucraina e per ora non è altro che l'ennesima proxy war del secolo ma molto più grande e con possibilità di escalation elevatissime.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo perché voi ancora non vi siete accorti che non riguarda solo ucraina e per ora non è altro che l'ennesima proxy war del secolo ma molto più grande e con possibilità di escalation elevatissime.



Ad oggi riguarda SOLO l'ucraina.
Non possiamo parlare per sentito dire,non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo.

Ripeto,quando sarà,sarà. Di certo,se attaccherà un paese NATO,la risposta non sarà solamente di tipo economico.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qui non hai capito che la maggioranza non si sacrificherebbe nemmeno per il proprio vicino di casa altro che per l'estonia
> 
> sono i classici che se ti trovi in una rissa ti lasciano massacrare e se ne scappano via..poi il giorno dopo è tutto "bla bla bla bla"
> 
> alcuni..altri non penso ma su alcuni ci metterei la mano sul fuoco..anche 2



Se la questione Ucraina sta così tanto a cuore, basterebbe arruolarsi ed andare a dargli una mano.

Per il resto, mi pare una cosa molto intelligente andare a sganciare bombe contro la Russia (Tra l'altro, per difendere una nazione che non fa parte della Nato e che fino a qualche anno era filo russa) e far scatenare una terza guerra mondiale che ci cancellerebbe tutti dalla faccia della Terra.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dispiace per l'ucraina e per la popolazione che ci rimette (e ci rimette anche 3 volte tanto proprio "grazie" a zelensky),ma questa guerra a noi non deve interessare. Anzi,ci siamo anche esposti troppo consegnando al governo di kiev soldi,equipaggiamenti e armamenti,il tutto dopo la batosta causata dal covid.
> 
> Poi potete anche dire che siamo "vigliacchi" o cacasotto,come dice qualcuno (pazzomania  ),ma la verità è pura e semplice : l'ucraina non fa parte della ue e non fa parte della nato.
> Fosse stata all'interno (anche di una sola delle due),anche l'Italia sarebbe scesa in campo militarmente,non certo per difendere la pace nel mondo,ma per rispettare il trattato nord atlantico.


Game set e match


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo, infatti i russi hanno già issato la bandiera sul monumento dell'indipendenza a piazza Majdan....ah no....


Però intere città distrutte, civili morti, gente che non ha più nulla, famiglie distrutte. Tutto molto bello. Secondo te come finirà? Vince Zelensky?
Mah


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dispiace per l'ucraina e per la popolazione che ci rimette (e ci rimette anche 3 volte tanto proprio "grazie" a zelensky),ma questa guerra a noi non deve interessare. Anzi,ci siamo anche esposti troppo consegnando al governo di kiev soldi,equipaggiamenti e armamenti,il tutto dopo la batosta causata dal covid.
> 
> Poi potete anche dire che siamo "vigliacchi" o cacasotto,come dice qualcuno (pazzomania  ),ma la verità è pura e semplice : l'ucraina non fa parte della ue e non fa parte della nato.
> Fosse stata all'interno (anche di una sola delle due),anche l'Italia sarebbe scesa in campo militarmente,non certo per difendere la pace nel mondo,ma per rispettare il trattato nord atlantico.



Concordo. Non occorre altra sintesi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però intere città distrutte, civili morti, gente che non ha più nulla, famiglie distrutte. Tutto molto bello. Secondo te come finirà? Vince Zelensky?
> Mah


Ed è colpa di Zelensky perché non si è arreso subito? Alla fine della fiera gli ucraini cornuti e mazziati in pratica.

L'Ucraina può ancora "vincere" se la guerra continua per molto tempo e le sanzioni fiaccano il fronte interno russo, Putin potrebbe essere spodestato. È la loro unica speranza, normale che ci provino.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed è colpa di Zelensky perché non si è arreso subito? Alla fine della fiera gli ucraini cornuti e mazziati in pratica.
> 
> L'Ucraina può ancora "vincere" se la guerra continua per molto tempo e le sanzioni fiaccano il fronte interno russo, Putin potrebbe essere spodestato. È la loro unica speranza, normale che ci provino.



Davvero credi che l'Ucraina - senza un pesante intervento Nato - potrebbe vincere la guerra?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed è colpa di Zelensky perché non si è arreso subito? Alla fine della fiera gli ucraini cornuti e mazziati in pratica.
> 
> L'Ucraina può ancora "vincere" se la guerra continua per molto tempo e le sanzioni fiaccano il fronte interno russo, Putin potrebbe essere spodestato. È la loro unica speranza, normale che ci provino.


Io ho detto che è colpa di Zelensky? Ma più i tempi di guerra si allungano più diventerà grave la situazione.
Tu pensi che l’ucraina possa vincere la guerra? Io credo che non succederà mai. A meno che venga meno Putin ma campa cavallo che l’erba cresce


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ad oggi riguarda SOLO l'ucraina.
> Non possiamo parlare per sentito dire,non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo.
> 
> Ripeto,quando sarà,sarà. Di certo,se attaccherà un paese NATO,la risposta non sarà solamente di tipo economico.


Ecco qua sono d'accordo.. non possiamo parlare di se questo se l'altro. Poi non tiratemi la germania nazista per favore. Si può paragonare Putin a Hitler in qualche modo e le sue strategie però quell'Europa era frammentata. Non c'era nessun blocco. C'erano fratelli e fratellastri.

Ad oggi abbiamo la Russia con la Cina che tentenna e che vuole avere i piedi in entrambe le scarpe, qualche paese satelitte ed hai il mondo intero. Hitler invece aveva l'Itaglia, la SPagna il Giappone qualche paese Europeo.. c'era pure un accordo con Stalin ad inizio guerra. I francesi che non si fidavano degli inglese, gli inglesi non sapevano che pesci pigliare e gli USA per gli affari loro.
La settimana scorso continuano a dire che questo Putin è un pazzo e che rischia di prendersi tutto, ma ora ragionando a freddo dove esattamente può andare? Non è che l'esercito è composto ad orchi che coltivi per terra in stile Signore degli anelli eh.. non ha nessun alleato in Europa, è solo e basta.

Obiettivamente questa cosa dell'invadere tutti non è realistica dai, ci sono arrivato con una settimana di ritardo. Poi oh se sgancia un confetto di fatto non esisterebbe nessuna terza guerra mondiale. Se parlaimo di terza guerra mondiale con eserciti con lui da solo contro tutti mi sembra difficile la cosa.

Non dico che è meglio che gli Ucraini smettano, se loro vogliono combattaere che lo facciano. Ma questa cosa del voler intervenire a tutti i costi, secondo me è forse quello che vuole lo Zio Putin se gli è rimasto un po di cervello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Davvero credi che l'Ucraina - senza un pesante intervento Nato - potrebbe vincere la guerra?


Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
Spiego meglio...

Se la Russia non riuscirà a chiudere la campagna militare entro breve termine, non ci saranno accordi di pace, le sanzioni continueranno a distruggere l'economia russa, il dissenso in Russia aumenterà sempre di più e ciò potrebbe portare alla caduta di Putin.

Questo è l'unico scenario possibile di "vittoria" per l'Ucraina. Ad oggi uno scenario che è tutt'altro che impossibile dato che nelle ultime ore a Mosca hanno dovuto mettere a ferro e fuoco il centro per arrestare i manifestanti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
> Spiego meglio...
> *
> Se la Russia non riuscirà a chiudere la campagna militare entro breve termine, non ci saranno accordi di pace, le sanzioni continueranno a distruggere l'economia russa, il dissenso in Russia aumenterà sempre di più e ciò potrebbe portare alla caduta di Putin.*
> ...



Con tutto il rispetto mi pare uno scenario - ad essere buono - improbabile.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco qua sono d'accordo.. non possiamo parlare di se questo se l'altro. Poi non tiratemi la germania nazista per favore. Si può paragonare Putin a Hitler in qualche modo e le sue strategie però quell'Europa era frammentata. Non c'era nessun blocco. C'erano fratelli e fratellastri.
> 
> Ad oggi abbiamo la Russia con la Cina che tentenna e che vuole avere i piedi in entrambe le scarpe, qualche paese satelitte ed hai il mondo intero. Hitler invece aveva l'Itaglia, la SPagna il Giappone qualche paese Europeo.. c'era pure un accordo con Stalin ad inizio guerra. I francesi che non si fidavano degli inglese, gli inglesi non sapevano che pesci pigliare e gli USA per gli affari loro.
> La settimana scorso continuano a dire che questo Putin è un pazzo e che rischia di prendersi tutto, ma ora ragionando a freddo dove esattamente può andare? Non è che l'esercito è composto ad orchi che coltivi per terra in stile Signore degli anelli eh.. non ha nessun alleato in Europa, è solo e basta.
> ...


Ma questi sono i discorsi chiave dei “salviamo l’ucraina a tutti i costi”. Si arrampicano sugli specchi purtroppo.
Tirare in ballo hitler vuol dire veramente essere staccati dalla realtà come il capo popolo zelensky.

come fa ad invadere tutti poi che praticamente avrebbe tutto il mondo occidentale contro?  ma siamo seri dai.
Noi abbiamo fatto il possibile ma se vogliono continuare lo facciano da soli e basta


----------



## gabri65 (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questi sono i discorsi chiave dei “salviamo l’ucraina a tutti i costi”. Si arrampicano sugli specchi purtroppo.
> Tirare in ballo hitler vuol dire veramente essere staccati dalla realtà come il capo popolo zelensky.
> 
> come fa ad invadere tutti poi che praticamente avrebbe tutto il mondo occidentale contro?  ma siamo seri dai.
> Noi abbiamo fatto il possibile ma se vogliono continuare lo facciano da soli e basta



Da "salviamo il Natale" a "salviamo l'Ucraina".

Un popolo di soccorritori, siamo un'ambulanza vivente.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
> Spiego meglio...
> 
> Se la Russia non riuscirà a chiudere la campagna militare entro breve termine, non ci saranno accordi di pace, le sanzioni continueranno a distruggere l'economia russa, il dissenso in Russia aumenterà sempre di più e ciò potrebbe portare alla caduta di Putin.
> ...


Putin continuerà anche con le sanzioni. Allora non lo conoscete. Non tornerà mai indietro e non cadrà proprio. Sarebbe un sogno ma non succederà mai. E sarebbe capace pure di sganciare il confetto


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da "salviamo il Natale" a "salviamo l'Ucraina".
> 
> Un popolo di soccorritori, siamo un'ambulanza vivente.


Si è meraviglioso 
Ma non mi aspettavo altro…


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questi sono i discorsi chiave dei “salviamo l’ucraina a tutti i costi”. Si arrampicano sugli specchi purtroppo.
> Tirare in ballo hitler vuol dire veramente essere staccati dalla realtà come il capo popolo zelensky.
> 
> come fa ad invadere tutti poi che praticamente avrebbe tutto il mondo occidentale contro?  ma siamo seri dai.
> Noi abbiamo fatto il possibile ma se vogliono continuare lo facciano da soli e basta


La Russia si è messa in un vicolo cieco è palese. L'unico modo per loro di uscirne sono 2

- Sgancia i baci perugina e finisce tutto per tutti.
- Inizia ad diminuire le pretese e trovare un accordo 

Anche in caso di vittoria sull'Ucraina come fanno poi a gestire le varie guerriglie interne un Territorio cosi difficile da coprire con vari conflitti in città con 40 mln di persone pronte ad attaccare e scappare? Come farà a gestire il malcontento interno? Come farà a gestire le restrizioni? "Ha i cinesi" ma questi cinesi come fai fidarti? E dovrebbero invadere la Finalnda e Svezia? Avete idea di cosa significa prendersi la Svezia con quel territorio? 10 mln di persone pronti ad andare alle armi tra l'altro. E con quali soldi e con quali numeri?

Obiettivamente dai..


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Russia si è messa in un vicolo cieco è palese. L'unico modo per loro di uscirne sono 2
> 
> - Sgancia i baci perugina e finisce tutto per tutti.
> - Inizia ad diminuire le pretese e trovare un accordo
> ...


Ah non dirlo a me..non sono io quello che crede a babbo natale…
Il fatto che si stiano cercando accordi con trattative varie da estremo valore alla tua tesi. Lui vuole tagliarla con un accordo soprattutto favorevole a lui. Di certo Crimea e dombass sono sue c’è poco da fare. La rinuncia alla nato/ue e la neutralità è una cosa a cui si dovrà arrivare vedrai.
Se vincesse la guerra e avesse tutta l’ucraina per se la gestirebbe con un governo fantoccio che reprimerebbe tutto e in poco tempo diventerebbe una Bielorussia 2.0, alla fine gli ucraini si abituano a tutto come sempre..
Sul fatto di invadere altri paesi soprattutto se in ue/nato io stenderei un velo pietoso


----------



## vota DC (6 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 'Sto cr*tino di Magron sta facendo il doppiogioco, ma quale diplomazia.


Se la guerra continua il suo è tra i paesi europei che ci rimette di meno: esporta beni agricoli invece da importare da Russia e Ucraina e ha meno problemi con l'elettricità


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> i.
> Se vincesse la guerra e avesse tutta l’ucraina per se la gestirebbe con un governo fantoccio che reprimerebbe tutto e in poco tempo diventerebbe una Bielorussia 2.0, alla fine gli ucraini si abituano a tutto come sempre..


Ma che stai a dire dai. Totalmente fuori dalla realtà stai


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Putin ha rotto con le sue minacce.
> Sanzioni = guerra
> No fly zone = guerra
> Armi = guerra
> ...


Bravo, alla prima minaccia di Putin gli avrei detto:

"Accogliamo con ribrezzo la minaccia da parte delle Federazione Russa sull' uso di armi nucleari per chiunque supporti l' Ucraina.
Prendiamo atto di ciò, e rispondiamo al Presidente Russo che non ci lasceremo intimidire da alcuna minaccia e difenderemo in ogni sede i nostri interessi.
Facciamo anzi presente che in caso di escalation la Russia verrà rasa al suolo in risposta alle minacce in atto, grazie"

Questo avrebbe fatto di me un omino orgoglioso di aver pagato migliaia di euro di tasse per tenere in piedi la Difesa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Marzo 2022)

-rosneft in defautl tecnico
-american express sospende tutte le operazioni in russia e bielorussia

nota a margine quando apriranno la borsa saranno uccelli per diabetici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

Intanto la regina Elisabetta lascia Buckingam Palace, e la bandiera reale che indica la sua presenza viene ammainata.
Ufficialmente per spostarsi in altra residenza, per la vecchiaia...
Interpretatela come volete... magari la ritroviamo nel bunker di Mattarella...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto la regina Elisabetta lascia Buckingam Palace, e la bandiera reale che indica la sua presenza viene ammainata.
> Ufficialmente per spostarsi in altra residenza, per la vecchiaia...
> Interpretatela come volete... magari la ritroviamo nel bunker di Mattarella...


La regina Elisabetta è come gli scarafaggi, resiste anche alle radiazioni


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto la regina Elisabetta lascia Buckingam Palace, e la bandiera reale che indica la sua presenza viene ammainata.
> Ufficialmente per spostarsi in altra residenza, per la vecchiaia...
> Interpretatela come volete... magari la ritroviamo nel bunker di Mattarella...


Mummirella, Elisabetta il Drago... 300 anni in tre avranno


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto la regina Elisabetta lascia Buckingam Palace, e la bandiera reale che indica la sua presenza viene ammainata.
> Ufficialmente per spostarsi in altra residenza, per la vecchiaia...
> Interpretatela come volete... magari la ritroviamo nel bunker di Mattarella...



Poverina, è appena salita al trono e già ha qualche problema.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dire dai. Totalmente fuori dalla realtà stai


Si io


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky prova a buttarci dentro in ogni modo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mummirella, Elisabetta il Drago... 300 anni *in tre *avranno


*A testa*: saranno tre rettiliani sti qui


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto la regina Elisabetta lascia Buckingam Palace, e la bandiera reale che indica la sua presenza viene ammainata.
> Ufficialmente per spostarsi in altra residenza, per la vecchiaia...
> Interpretatela come volete... magari la ritroviamo nel bunker di Mattarella...


non c'è nessuna cospirazione dietro.
si è trasferita a Windsor (che comunque è la sua seconda residenza) perché a Buckingham Palace sono iniziati dei lavori di ristrutturazione che termineranno nel 2027.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Marzo 2022)

Trump super troll 

Onestamente non sarebbe una cattiva idea


----------



## Milanoide (6 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Putin ha rotto con le sue minacce.
> Sanzioni = guerra
> No fly zone = guerra
> Armi = guerra
> ...


Ma infatti penso che nel campo occidentale si stia perdendo tempo dietro formalismi pseudogiuridici.
Forse aspettano una rivoluzione di palazzo che a Mosca non avverrà mai.
Andare a vedere il gioco.
Usa/Nato: Non attacco le forze russe fuori dal territorio ucraino, ma un legittimo governo ci ha chiamato a difenderlo.
Usate una nucleare tattica su Kiev.?
Per noi la reazione sarà colpire Mosca.
Se volete andare avanti cominciate a evacuarla, ma sappiate che siete stati avvertiti e lo avrete voluto voi.
Vada come vada.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma infatti penso che nel campo occidentale si stia perdendo tempo dietro formalismi pseudogiuridici.
> Forse aspettano una rivoluzione di palazzo che a Mosca non avverrà mai.
> Andare a vedere il gioco.
> Usa/Nato: Non attacco le forze russe fuori dal territorio ucraino, ma un legittimo governo ci ha chiamato a difenderlo.
> ...


Perfettamente d’accordo, è una partita a poker, se non si va mai a vedere si perde consumati da buio e controbuio. Mal digerisco le minacce da sti morti di fame con le atomiche, a che serve la spesa militare superiore se non la usi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> non c'è nessuna cospirazione dietro.
> si è trasferita a Windsor (che comunque è la sua seconda residenza) perché a Buckingham Palace sono iniziati dei lavori di ristrutturazione che termineranno nel 2027.



Tempismo perfetto...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Zelensky prova a buttarci dentro in ogni modo.



Saremmo fessi noi a seguirlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio: "C'è tempo per la diplomazia, ma la diplomazia non ha i tempi delle bombe. Ci vuole più tempo, più pazienza.
Putin è isolato, non c'est contro ovest.
Non forniremo aerei all'Ucraina, non è possibile. Sarebbe nostro coinvolgimento diretto. Se poi ci abbattono un caccia, saremmo costretti a iniziare la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Questo non lo vogliamo."*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "C'è tempo per la diplomazia, ma la diplomazia non ha i tempi delle bombe. Ci vuole più tempo, più pazienza.
> Putin è isolato, non c'est contro ovest.
> Non forniremo aerei all'Ucraina, non è possibile. Sarebbe nostro coinvolgimento diretto. Se poi ci abbattono un caccia, saremmo costretti a iniziare la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Questo non lo vogliamo."*



Se pure Di Maio ha capito Zelensky se ne dovrà fare una ragione.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "C'è tempo per la diplomazia, ma la diplomazia non ha i tempi delle bombe. Ci vuole più tempo, più pazienza.
> Putin è isolato, non c'est contro ovest.
> Non forniremo aerei all'Ucraina, non è possibile. Sarebbe nostro coinvolgimento diretto. Se poi ci abbattono un caccia, saremmo costretti a iniziare la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Questo non lo vogliamo."*



Tolta la pratica, qual' è la differenza tra fornire un elmetto e quello di fornire un F22?

Parla dal lato filosofico.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Saremmo fessi noi a seguirlo.


Ma non dobbiamo fare i grossi e andare lì a spaccare tutto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tolta la pratica, qual' è la differenza tra fornire un elmetto e quello di fornire un F22?
> 
> Parla dal lato filosofico.



Se fornisci armi che possono utilizzare gli ucraini è un conto. Se mandi gli aerei i piloti devono essere quelli del paese di origine perché quelli ucraini non sanno manovrarli.

Proprio per questo si sta tentando di aggirare la cosa inviando i MiG-25 polacchi, rumeni e bulgari che gli ucraini conoscono bene, questi ultimi prima di regalare gli aerei però aspettano che gli USA gli forniscano altri aerei più moderni.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "C'è tempo per la diplomazia, ma la diplomazia non ha i tempi delle bombe. Ci vuole più tempo, più pazienza.
> Putin è isolato, non c'est contro ovest.
> Non forniremo aerei all'Ucraina, non è possibile. Sarebbe nostro coinvolgimento diretto. Se poi ci abbattono un caccia, saremmo costretti a iniziare la Terza Guerra Mondiale. Questo non lo vogliamo."*


Ma vai a vendere i caffè Borghetti, ritardato!


----------



## vota DC (6 Marzo 2022)

Comunque è ovvio che Zelenskilandia di buono ha solo che è contro i russi e ogni aiuto fornito finirà in un buco nero. Democrazia non c'è minimamente, anzi dopo Maidan persino meno che sotto i filorussi (hanno persino regalato il governatorato di Odessa all'ex presidente georgiano cacciato dal popolo.... cioè è assurdo sarebbe come trovarci di colpo Sarkozy governatore della Lombardia), i cittadini comunitari vengono trattati come immondizia (e contemporaneamente hanno la pretesa di unirsi alla UE).....quindi non capisco perché frignare sui sacri confini, soprattutto nella prospettiva che l'intera di Ucraina diventerà un fantoccio.
Sarebbe molto meglio avere Leopoli sotto diretto controllo polacco e della Nato ad esempio.

Non vale solo per l'Ucraina, ad esempio abbiamo la Somalia che è un cesso di governo prima sotto le corti islamiche, poi sotto fantocci etiopi mentre esiste nei fatti il Somaliland che però non riconosceranno mai per colpa della mafia dei cartografi pigri.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tolta la pratica, qual' è la differenza tra fornire un elmetto e quello di fornire un F22?
> 
> Parla dal lato filosofico.



Bé è una vecchia storia, che differenza c'è tra uccidere con smitragliate di kalashnikov o con una spruzzata di gas nervino?

Comunque, a me sembra che fonire droni invece che aerei, sarebbe militarmente più efficace, più funzionale e meno compromettente, ma di molto. I droni di fabbricazione turca sono veramente temibili.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Marzo 2022)

forniamogli aerei alla cifra di 1€


----------



## Milanoide (6 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se fornisci armi che possono utilizzare gli ucraini è un conto. Se mandi gli aerei i piloti devono essere quelli del paese di origine perché quelli ucraini non sanno manovrarli.
> 
> Proprio per questo si sta tentando di aggirare la cosa inviando i MiG-25 polacchi, rumeni e bulgari che gli ucraini conoscono bene, questi ultimi prima di regalare gli aerei però aspettano che gli USA gli forniscano altri aerei più moderni.


Tranquilli, a Cameri si va a pieno regime.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque è ovvio che Zelenskilandia di buono ha solo che è contro i russi e ogni aiuto fornito finirà in un buco nero. Democrazia non c'è minimamente, anzi dopo Maidan persino meno che sotto i filorussi (hanno persino regalato il governatorato di Odessa all'ex presidente georgiano cacciato dal popolo.... cioè è assurdo sarebbe come trovarci di colpo Sarkozy governatore della Lombardia), i cittadini comunitari vengono trattati come immondizia (e contemporaneamente hanno la pretesa di unirsi alla UE).....quindi non capisco perché frignare sui sacri confini, soprattutto nella prospettiva che l'intera di Ucraina diventerà un fantoccio.
> Sarebbe molto meglio avere Leopoli sotto diretto controllo polacco e della Nato ad esempio.
> 
> Non vale solo per l'Ucraina, ad esempio abbiamo la Somalia che è un cesso di governo prima sotto le corti islamiche, poi sotto fantocci etiopi mentre esiste nei fatti il Somaliland che però non riconosceranno mai per colpa della mafia dei cartografi pigri.


Che dire, commento perfetto. La beatificazione dell’Ucraina proprio non mi va giù…
Si sarebbe già dovuto intervenire sull‘Ucraina perché non è mai stato un paese democratico ne messo molto bene internamente…


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tolta la pratica, qual' è la differenza tra fornire un elmetto e quello di fornire un F22?
> 
> Parla dal lato filosofico.


Che se ti forano un elmetto non ti tocca entrare in guerra..


----------



## sampapot (6 Marzo 2022)

beh....direi che se invadi un paese (sovrano e non), la guerra te la vai a cercare....bombardare obiettivi civili come scuole, ospedali e abitazioni è un atto spregevole...mi sorprende questo immobilismo della NATO...nel caso Iraq-Kuwait persero meno tempo per intervenire (ma in quel caso c'erano giacimenti di petrolio da salvaguardare, qui solo grano e vite umane innocenti)


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se la questione Ucraina sta così tanto a cuore, basterebbe arruolarsi ed andare a dargli una mano.
> 
> Per il resto, mi pare una cosa molto intelligente andare a sganciare bombe contro la Russia (Tra l'altro, per difendere una nazione che non fa parte della Nato e che fino a qualche anno era filo russa) e far scatenare una terza guerra mondiale che ci cancellerebbe tutti dalla faccia della Terra.


ti rispondo sulla prima parte perchè non è la prima volta che leggo sto discorso (non da te)

io sono anche contro la camorra ma non è che mi devo arruolare o intervenire io..c'è già chi ha i mezzi la preparazione e la qualifica per farlo...

non devo unirmi alla polizia ma addirittura dargli contro mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che se ti forano un elmetto non ti tocca entrare in guerra..


Certo, ma nel momento in cui Vladimiro minaccia (alzando la vendita di pannoloni) di nuclearizzare CHIUNQUE si metta in mezzo, che differenza c' è tra fornire un elmetto e un aereo?

Filosoficamente, nulla 
Sei intervenuto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Marzo 2022)

* ZELENSKY: "PUTIN ANNUNCIA BOMBE SU INDUSTRIE NELLE CITTA', NESSUNA REAZIONE DAI LEADER MONDIALI E DA NESSUN POLITICO OCCIDENTALE"*


----------



## hakaishin (6 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> * ZELENSKY: "PUTIN ANNUNCIA BOMBE SU INDUSTRIE NELLE CITTA', NESSUNA REAZIONE DAI LEADER MONDIALI E DA NESSUN POLITICO OCCIDENTALE"*


Eh zio rassegnati che è meglio


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2022)

che poi tutti i giorni arrivano le minacce dei russi..che però ogni volta sembra che aumenti in la il livello di tolleranza

prima era chi "si intromette in qualunque modo verrà punito come mai nella storia e bla bla bla" poi diventò "eventuali sanzioni saranno considerate come un attacco ecc" ora siamo al "se fornite aerei lo considerermo come un atto di guerra ecc ecc"

io fossi in te starei zitto vladimiro sennò fai la figura di quello che abbaia a vuoto... un dittatore che non fa paura non vale una sega lo dovresti sapere...e paura ne fai sempre meno mi pare..

(non alla povera Ucraina a quella è troppo facile..se va Tyson contro un bambino grazie tanto)


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi tutti i giorni arrivano le minacce dei russi..che però ogni volta sembra che aumenti in la il livello di tolleranza
> 
> prima era chi "si intromette in qualunque modo verrà punito come mai nella storia e bla bla bla" poi diventò "eventuali sanzioni saranno considerate come un attacco ecc" ora siamo al "se fornite aerei lo considerermo come un atto di guerra ecc ecc"
> 
> ...


Puttan credo abbia ormai i giorni contati, voglio vedere appena riapre la borsa a Mosca cosa succederà.


----------



## Kayl (7 Marzo 2022)

hanno messo pure sulle pagine di caricamento dei ***** "stop the war". Non so se ridere o mantenere la faccia inebetita.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo l agenzia Nexta la Russia ha iniziato le preparazioni per sconnettere la popolazione da ogni server al di fuori della russia, in pratica una sconnessione dal world wide web *


----------



## Kayl (7 Marzo 2022)

hanno messo pure sulle pagine di caricamento dei ***** "stop the war". Non so se ridere o mantenere la faccia inebetita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo l agenzia Nexta la Russia ha iniziato le preparazioni per sconnettere la popolazione da ogni server al di fuori della russia, in pratica una sconnessione dal world wide web *


Ma si, cosa potrebbe mai andare storto?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma si, cosa potrebbe mai andare storto?



questo vuole rifare l URSS nel 2022.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo l agenzia Nexta la Russia ha iniziato le preparazioni per sconnettere la popolazione da ogni server al di fuori della russia, in pratica una sconnessione dal world wide web *



Non saprei, credo sia impazzito, ma forse è presto per dirlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo l agenzia Nexta la Russia ha iniziato le preparazioni per sconnettere la popolazione da ogni server al di fuori della russia, in pratica una sconnessione dal world wide web *


Direi che sta andando tutto bene in Russia


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma si, cosa potrebbe mai andare storto?


Il clown del Cremlino si sta per trasformare. Da dittatore a pagliaccio pazzoide.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Direi che sta andando tutto bene in Russia



A questo punto, sono scemi i russi, ma proprio scemi. In Europa si scende in piazza per qualsiasi motivo (no flame etc sono stato generico appositamente) e questi a cui viene privato ogni diritto ancora non sono a rovesciare il governo? Se prima provavo pena per la popolazione russa, ora non ne ho più. Si meritano questo e di peggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

*BOMBARDAMENTI A KAHRKIV COLPISCONO L'ISTITUTO DI FISICA E TECNOLOGIA DOVE È ATTIVO UN REATTORE NUCLEARE.
NON SI HANNO ANCORA DETTAGLI SULLE CONDIZIONI DEL REATTORE.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Per chi non sapesse l'inglese.
Questa giornalista che sta documentando la guerra in Ucraina, ha visto con i suoi occhi (e c'è anche un video) i russi prendere di mira e colpire civili durante la loro evacuazione dal villaggio di Irpin.
C'è il video su Twitter per chi volesse...


----------



## sampapot (7 Marzo 2022)

per noi al di qua a situazione è chiara.....un dittatore infierisce su una popolazione inerme distruggendo obiettivi civili...per quelli al di là invece c'è la censura....l'informazione è censurata, facebook e twitter sono stati bloccati, così come tanti siti di news...vengono diffuse internamente solo notizie in linea con le recenti leggi emanate dalla Duna (il loro parlamento)...nei loro TG vengono diffuse notizie in linea con il discorso di Putin trasmesso in tv...è allucinante...hanno completamente travisato la realtà (vi sono alcuni canali satellitari che trasmettono e sono visibili in Italia)...noi vediamo manifestanti che protestano e che vengono arrestati (se non peggio) e altri che (forse per timore), sostengono le idee del loro leader politico, con il risultato che i cittadini comuni si stanno sempre più impoverendo...ma nella loro tv certe cose non vengono menzionate...vedendo i loro tg non c'è alcuna menzione alle proteste, i cattivi passano per buoni e viceversa...è impressionante vedere che effetti provoca la manipolazione delle informazioni


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> * ZELENSKY: "PUTIN ANNUNCIA BOMBE SU INDUSTRIE NELLE CITTA', NESSUNA REAZIONE DAI LEADER MONDIALI E DA NESSUN POLITICO OCCIDENTALE"*


L'ultima guerra mondiale finiva nel 1943 se si bombardavano esclusivamente le fabbriche tedesche invece che le zone residenziali e persino i campi agricoli.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo l agenzia Nexta la Russia ha iniziato le preparazioni per sconnettere la popolazione da ogni server al di fuori della russia, in pratica una sconnessione dal world wide web *


Kim Jong Putin


----------



## Djici (7 Marzo 2022)

Già il blocco dei social e difficile da accettare per i giovani (a me.non può fregare di meno). Ma avrebbe una sua logica visto che sono aziende occidentali (a parte TikTok). Ma ora vuole proprio tagliare il collegamento in rete.
E non capisco quale sia la sua scusa. Come riuscirà a fare passare la pillola? Le prigioni rischiano di non essere abbastanza se il popolo perde la testa.
Certo che forse avranno altro a che pensare (avere da mangiare) piuttosto che a internet... Ma pure quella è ovviamente una buona ragione per ribellarsi.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Già il blocco dei social e difficile da accettare per i giovani (a me.non può fregare di meno). Ma avrebbe una sua logica visto che sono aziende occidentali (a parte TikTok). Ma ora vuole proprio tagliare il collegamento in rete.
> E non capisco quale sia la sua scusa. Come riuscirà a fare passare la pillola? Le prigioni rischiano di non essere abbastanza se il popolo perde la testa.
> Certo che forse avranno altro a che pensare (avere da mangiare) piuttosto che a internet... Ma pure quella è ovviamente una buona ragione per ribellarsi.


Già scritto e lo ripeto: bloccate Steam ai russi e parte la guerra civile


----------



## Milanoide (7 Marzo 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> per noi al di qua a situazione è chiara.....un dittatore infierisce su una popolazione inerme distruggendo obiettivi civili...per quelli al di là invece c'è la censura....l'informazione è censurata, facebook e twitter sono stati bloccati, così come tanti siti di news...vengono diffuse internamente solo notizie in linea con le recenti leggi emanate dalla Duna (il loro parlamento)...nei loro TG vengono diffuse notizie in linea con il discorso di Putin trasmesso in tv...è allucinante...hanno completamente travisato la realtà (vi sono alcuni canali satellitari che trasmettono e sono visibili in Italia)...noi vediamo manifestanti che protestano e che vengono arrestati (se non peggio) e altri che (forse per timore), sostengono le idee del loro leader politico, con il risultato che i cittadini comuni si stanno sempre più impoverendo...ma nella loro tv certe cose non vengono menzionate...vedendo i loro tg non c'è alcuna menzione alle proteste, i cattivi passano per buoni e viceversa...è impressionante vedere che effetti provoca la manipolazione delle informazioni


Territorio sterminato, ma bisogna trovare il modo di far arrivare servizi tipo BBC Russia non solo via satellite.
Servizi in cui si veda chiaramente cosa succede in Ucraina.
Servizi in cui tutte le persone che si sono dimesse o sono state arrestate dalla polizia russa per manifestazione di dissenso spieghino le loro ragioni.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo l agenzia Nexta la Russia ha iniziato le preparazioni per sconnettere la popolazione da ogni server al di fuori della russia, in pratica una sconnessione dal world wide web *


Che pagliaccio veramente putìn


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

Parole di fuoco di Zelensky

"*Non perdoneremo.Non dimenticheremo.Puniremo tutti coloro che hanno commesso atrocità in questa guerra sulla nostra terra.Troveremo ogni bas.....che ha sparato alle nostre città,alla nostra gente,che ha bombardato la nostra terra,che ha lanciato i razzi. Non ci sarà posto tranquillo per voi,eccetto la tomba"*


----------



## Milanoide (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti rispondo sulla prima parte perchè non è la prima volta che leggo sto discorso (non da te)
> 
> io sono anche contro la camorra ma non è che mi devo arruolare o intervenire io..c'è già chi ha i mezzi la preparazione e la qualifica per farlo...
> 
> non devo unirmi alla polizia ma addirittura dargli contro mi sembra eccessivo


No, no. Bisogna subire le intimidazioni e sottomettersi ai macellai.
Poi andrà tutto bene come nelle regioni italiane in mano alla criminalità ed alle altre regioni ormai in stato neoplastico avanzato.
Va tutto bene.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Parole di fuoco di Zelensky
> 
> "*Non perdoneremo.Non dimenticheremo.Puniremo tutti coloro che hanno commesso atrocità in questa guerra sulla nostra terra.Troveremo ogni bas.....che ha sparato alle nostre città,alla nostra gente,che ha bombardato la nostra terra,che ha lanciato i razzi. Non ci sarà posto tranquillo per voi,eccetto la tomba"*


Ormai son diventati tutti fenomeni da baraccone che degrado


----------



## Milo (7 Marzo 2022)

Non so voi, ma se a me entrano in casa reagirei uguale, non so cosa pensate voi, ma cosa dovrebbe dire a chi sta invadendo e bombarda a caso proprio per colpire anche i civili?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Le borse hanno aperto ancora in rosso profondo.

Sto minkia di Putin mi sta costando un capitale.

@Super_Lollo anche bitcoin -12% sto mese, vedi che era un bene rifugio di sta ceppa?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Super_Lollo anche bitcoin -12% sto mese, vedi che era un bene rifugio di sta ceppa?



Ni, non erano sicuramente i bitcoin quelli da trattare, anche se avevano avuto anche loro la loro run, dovevi andare sugli altcoin e no, non sarebbe durato, anche perchè in caso di sanzione sarebbero crollati nuovamente. Io ho messo tutto quello che avevo in giro su ETH e luna, rivenduti un po' troppo presto, ma visto come sono ri-crollati subito non mi lamento.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Marzo 2022)

7 febbraio
1 dollaro = 75 rubli
7 marzo
1 dollaro = 120 rubli


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ni, non erano sicuramente i bitcoin quelli da trattare, anche se avevano avuto anche loro la loro run, dovevi andare sugli altcoin e no, non sarebbe durato, anche perchè in caso di sanzione sarebbero crollati nuovamente. Io ho messo tutto quello che avevo in giro su ETH e luna, rivenduti un po' troppo presto, ma visto come sono ri-crollati subito non mi lamento.


Io sono in super dubbio: è il momento di buttare in borsa tutti i miei averi, oppure è ancora presto?

Vorrei beccarmi tutta la risalita, ma il timing è un terno al lotto


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Marzo 2022)

gli ultimi corridoi "umanitari" per i civili ucraini aperti dalla russia sono diretti quasi tutti verso russia e bierlorussia 
il governo francese a tal proposito ha precisato "che macron non ha mai chiesto di aprire corridoi umanitari verso la russia" 
nel frattempo il ministero degli esteri cinesi dichiara che l'amicizia con la russia è durata e solida come una roccia


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono in super dubbio: è il momento di buttare in borsa tutti i miei averi, oppure è ancora presto?
> 
> Vorrei beccarmi tutta la risalita, ma il timing è un terno al lotto



In borsa, con l'inflazione che verrà e tutte le incertezze sul mercato usa io non metto neanche mezzo cent, per lo meno in posizioni long. Se c'è qualcosa che deve crescere, sono le crypto, ma probabilmente tutto questo casino ritarderà la nuova run (prendila con le pinze sta cosa eh, sia mai .. ). Ps: dato che siamo sul forum del Milan e vuoi mettere qualcosina investito, ti consiglio Sorare, in caso chiedi pure in pvt, che con il ref prendiamo due spicci entrambi


----------



## nik10jb (7 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> gli ultimi corridoi "umanitari" per i civili ucraini aperti dalla russia sono diretti quasi tutti verso russia e bierlorussia
> il governo francese a tal proposito ha precisato "che macron non ha mai chiesto di aprire corridoi umanitari verso la russia"
> nel frattempo il ministero degli esteri cinesi dichiara che l'amicizia con la russia è durata e solida come una roccia


I corridoi umanitari verso Russia e Bielorussia  come sono gentili i russi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Parole di fuoco di Zelensky
> 
> "*Non perdoneremo.Non dimenticheremo.Puniremo tutti coloro che hanno commesso atrocità in questa guerra sulla nostra terra.Troveremo ogni bas.....che ha sparato alle nostre città,alla nostra gente,che ha bombardato la nostra terra,che ha lanciato i razzi. Non ci sarà posto tranquillo per voi,eccetto la tomba"*



Si riguardi Braveheart, William Wallace è secoli più vecchio ma faceva discorsi più credibili.


----------

